# Hey Smalls!!!!!



## djleye

Your boy had another pop out that was let fall last night!!!!!

No dingers yet!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalls

Which is how many the team has total. Morneau hasn't even registered a hit yet. I think the only extra base hits belong to Gogo and Young. I will say that Kubes is handicapped being a southpaw in a lineup with Mauer and Morneau. He'll essentially end up in the 6 hole with (at best) Lamb or Harris hitting behind him. Not alot of help there!

Don't worry, 160 games left.


----------



## djleye

Lets see, he is now on pace for....................ZERO!!!!!!!!!!

ARen't you a big Boof guy too Smalls?? Your boy lost too much weight, he can't get the ball low enough!!!!!! oke:


----------



## smalls

Small sample size DJ. Using your logic, Gogo is going to swipe 162 bases, Morneau will go hitless all season, and I would still be a virgin based on the first date I ever went on.

As far as Boof...6 innings and 3 earned runs isn't a terrible outing. Albeit one of the most overrated, overused stats in baseball, he actually qualified for a "Quality Start". The twins lock on the best bullpen in the central is at risk as our relief staff beyond Nathan/Neshek is as tenuous as it gets. I can probably throw Guerrier in with N&N, but he hasn't thrown yet.

You should check out aarongleeman.com and his April 1 blog concerning Kubel. Over the last 120 games he was undisputedly our best hitter.


----------



## djleye

> I would still be a virgin based on the first date I ever went on.


OK, so 1 out of 3 comes to fruition on that small sample size!!!!!! :rollin:

I would almost be willing to bet that the Twins won't have ANYONE hit 20 dingers.......Almost!!!!

I know it is early, I was just giving you a hard time. Yrust me, no one wants them to do well more than I do, I have just become such a realist in my advanced years!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

uh oh....Kubel goes yard


----------



## smalls

870 XPRS said:


> uh oh....Kubel goes yard


Does this mean he's on pace for 54 homeruns?


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh....Kubel goes yard
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean he's on pace for 54 homeruns?
Click to expand...

Nope.....40.5


----------



## smalls

My bad, stupid metric system...


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> My bad, stupid metric system...


Yeah it was dissapointing to see that Montana went to that......might as well have Canada annex that state.


----------



## djleye

Kubel with another fly out with men on base in the eighth inning yesterday!!!! I called that one right, knew he would do that with men on base!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## smalls

Kubel hit the ball hard in that at bat, 3 more feet towards the gap and he would have cleared the bases. I am predicting a tater in his next game.


----------



## djleye

You mean he will eat a tator, probably baked, and his fat *** will be even bigger on his sore little knees!!!!! :eyeroll: 
ALmost only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.

Man, This is a lot more fun than debating high fence stuff!!!! :lol:


----------



## smalls

How much grog did you drink when you lived on the south side dj?!

I could show that his slow start not withstanding (about 30 games), Kubel was our best hitter last year. The Twin's LOST games because he didn't play every day as Gardy insisted on benching him against southpaws. His splits against lefties are even better than Joe "The Chosen One" Mauer and Justin "MVP" Morneau.

I will win this bet dj!!! :beer:

Stick to something you know...like mocking Packer's fans or critiquing ballet! :wink:


----------



## djleye

> How much grog did you drink when you lived on the south side dj?!


A LOT!!!! And I am going back in May to see how much more I can put away!!!! :wink: :lol:

You are liquored up right now aren't you!!! Just because he was the best hutter we had last year doesn't mean he was any good!!! I bet we have more stolen bases as a team than dingers!!!!


----------



## smalls

DING!!!!!!


----------



## jgat

DONG!!!


----------



## djleye

EVen a blind hog finds an acorn now and then. Hell, even Montes herter goose decoys brought in a couple of geese!!! :wink: 
Follow it up Kubel, I hope he does prove me wrong!!!!


----------



## smalls

I missed one the other night while traveling...

DING!! (3)


----------



## djleye

Man on, 9th inning, who is up to bat??? Mr. Popout.........and he does absolutely nothing. Man, did he look sick last night aginst the tigers!! He did nothing and looked silly on the strikeouts!!


----------



## smalls

DING!!!

Kubes has struggled lately, but baseball is a game of hot and cold streaks. Game winning RBI to boot tonight!

Great game pitched by Boof too dj! You must have been smiles all around!


----------



## djleye

You must have been in hog heaven with your two fat boys coming thru last night!!!


----------



## smalls

I was just happy to listen to a W after the chitkicking they took on Sunday in TX. Plus, they beat the bad guys to boot, so yeah I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## 870 XPRS

John Bonser........2008 Cy Young Winner


----------



## djleye

There would be no one happier than me if he does hit 20 dingers......That would mean they are doing well I would hope. I just need to see it first!!
And with all the friends I still have on the south side........There is nothing better than beating them, especially when they are in first!!! :beer:


----------



## smalls

870 XPRS said:


> John Bonser........2008 Cy Young Winner


Johan Bonser?


----------



## smalls

DING!!!

Ok, I'll admit that Kube's last 70 plate appearances have been nothing short of ugly. Striking out, no walks, no power at all to speak of. But baseball is a game of streaks, both hot and cold, and I'm not going to let one bad month sour me on the Kubes Candy. Luckily, Monroe has been hitting the ball well so Kubel's struggles haven't left a black hole in the lineup. (Remember, though, Monroe is not the answer!)

Interestingly, last night represented the quarter pole of the season and even including perhaps the worst hitting streak of his career Jason has 5 homeruns...so 5 homeruns in 1/4 the season...carry the one... hmmm.. that extrapolates to 20 homeruns 

What is more disappointing to me is Young's production. He's been given atbats nearly every day and has less extra base hits than the likes of Adam Everett...yikes! And somebody oughtta make Mike Lamb some sunglasses with a holographic image of runners on 2nd and 3rd...the guy is automatic with men in scoring position and equally anemic when it comes to getting himself on the empty basepaths.


----------



## djleye

Young needs a fire lut under his *** for sure!! Gardy should be the guy that can get that done. He sprained his ankle and told Gardy he wanted to play no matter what.......I am not sure we wouldn't be better off with Monroe in the outfield. Maybe Young needs some of that fire back from when he got in trouble in the minors!!!

Kubes still sucks!!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## smalls

Ding! Kubes with a game winning grand salami!

The Twins now at .500 (25-25) and looking down at both Cleveland and Detroit. I've been easy on Boof so far but man the wheels are falling off now (granted w/out an error he gets out of the big inning with zero runs yesterday). I have to imagine when Baker comes back that Boof is the odd man out of the rotation...the question is where does he go?

Our lineup as been a bit of an anomole from the stand point that we haven't been that good at getting on base but we've been very efficient at scoring runners that do manage to get into scoring position. Who'd of thought that Alexi Casilla would have more homeruns than each of Cuddy, Mauer, and Young especially considering he's about 120 AB's behind those three.

It makes a guy go, "What are we good at?" Starting pitching has been mediocre, bullpen...meh, and our offense is sporadic to anemic...how in the h-e double hockey sticks are we at .500 right now!

The AL central is looking very winnable at this point but I have to think Cleveland goes on a run at some point (even with Carmona on the DL for the next month).


----------



## Norm70

actually saw an interesting stat on boof-o-matic the other day. boof was #1 on the list of teams faced, who had scored the most runs in the american league through may 20th.

It may be that he jjust facing good offenses or that he has contributed to that stat :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

Boof is headed to the pen when Baker comes back.


----------



## smalls

Norm70 said:


> actually saw an interesting stat on boof-o-matic the other day. boof was #1 on the list of teams faced, who had scored the most runs in the american league through may 20th.
> 
> It may be that he jjust facing good offenses or that he has contributed to that stat :eyeroll:


He's also been the victim of a few untimely errors that have extended his "big" innings. Not a complete defense on booferdoodle, however, since he's self destructed after those errors.

Ken, the question is when is Baker coming back...it seems his injury is nagging and not he's not healing well, certainly not good news.


----------



## jgat

I believe Baker will be back this weekend. I can't wait for Boof to head to the Pen. Maybe it will get him to wake up.


----------



## smalls

DING DING DING!

We're up to 9 on the Kubel count.


----------



## djleye

He will get hurt eventually, he better stock pile 'em while he can!! :lol:


----------



## djleye

Was at the game on SUnday with my son and a couple of neighbors. Man are they fun to watch, except Delmon!!! What the hell is he doing out there. Letting that one go all the way to the fence is unexcusable!! It looked like a slow pitch softball game and Gomez wasn't backing up like he should have been either. Even Kubel plays a better right field than Delmon (never thought I would say that did you!!!)!! Let Delmon DH for a while!! :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls

djleye said:


> Even Kubel plays a better right field than Delmon (never thought I would say that did you!!!)!! Let Delmon DH for a while!! :eyeroll:


Who are you...and what have you done with dj?

Kubes with his 11th bomb last night. He's been hitting the ball very well lately and his line is recovering from that brutal stretch during late-April and early-May.

Twins on a 10-game winning streak. Even Joe "no pauer" Mauer got into the act last night with a HR (that's sarcasm, even sans big HR numbers Joe is the best catcher in the game). Buscher and Casilla have come up big during this hot-streak and we're actually getting more than 4 IP out of our starters. Another who's not getting enough credit for their contribution lately is Jesse Crain. He's quickly becoming the go-to set up man and has decreased the impact of Neshek's loss.


----------



## jgat

How about our boy Morneau? Hamilton put on a show, and will probably be remembered more than Justin for this HR derby. But I was glad to see Justin win, especially because of the idiotic announcer who said that he didn't deserve to be there. The same guy said that the derby had "too many white guys."


----------



## jgat

Kubes strikes again!


----------



## smalls

Number 14...and the game winner to boot!


----------



## T Shot

Bump for 20!!!! :beer:


----------



## Norm70

Gardy starts him on a hunch! 2 hr's and a triple!


----------



## djleye

I knew that this thread would come back to haunt me this morning.......I just didn't think Smalls would need any help with it!!!

Fun game last night, I was on the horn to my buddy in Chi-Town last night several times!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## smalls

smalls needs NO help!  I've been traveling for work and have not had time to claim my victory...let me take a moment to bask.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

dj, Frankly I can't even remember what the terms of our bet were. I am willing to settle our wager by having you do two simple things:

1) Admit that statistics with reasonable sample sizes are a better means of evaluating a players contribution than a smattering of anectdotal observations. :wink: :beer:

2)Admit that you should have never challenged the superior baseball mind that is smalls :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## djleye

Oh well , in thatcase................WE NEVER BET!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## smalls

Wow, my sincere humility rewarded with a giant COPOUT by our very own closet blacksox fan, djleye!


----------



## djleye

Actually I was supposed to have an Ozzie avatar for a week or a month or something like that!! You were going to put it up for me since I am too old to know how!!

Tell me why I should have hope that the Twins are going to win tonight!!! Give me some small straw to grasp at Smalls!!!!


----------



## jgat

Kubel is getting it going already in spring training.

"The Twins had 11 hits off the Yankees, including a solo homer by outfielder Jason Kubel with two outs in the sixth."


----------

